# Blue Ahli's



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I am wondering why my electric blue ahli's have turned from a decent blue to a dull blue? I purchased them about 6 weeks ago, they are about 3 inches long and in a 90 gallon with other africans. They are not being picked on and look healthy. Any ideas


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

what are your water parameters?did you switch foods?i found that feeding mine popcorn shrimp really bring out his colors.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you buy them from a tank where all of the fish were coloured up, or mostly coloured up?


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I feed them mainly a veggie formula and I bought them from a distributer


----------



## Chevellerat (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the ph of your water?


----------



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

right around 8.3-8.5


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

Try a more carnivorous diet. Veggies never hurt anyone, but the ahli will prefer a meatier diet.


----------

